# Cops order cover-up of officers' tattoos



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2004)

*Cops order cover-up of officers' tattoos*

LOS ANGELES (AFP) - As Americans go crazy for tattoos, police chiefs in one California city have ordered overly embellished officers to cover up excessive body art to avoid further scaring crime victims. 

The official cover-up was ordered by San Diego Police Chief William Lansdowne on Wednesday as he unveiled a detailed directive for his boys in blue to hide their tattoos from the taxpayers who pay their salaries.

*[ Read More ]*


----------

